# Réveil iPhone ne sonne plus...



## Loup (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, et Bonne Année!

Voilà le problème, le réveil de mon iPhone ne sonne plus depuis aujourd'hui. D'autres de mes amis ont également le même problème. Et vous?


----------



## romac (1 Janvier 2011)

je me sert du réveil de l'iphone tt les jours
j'avais eu le bug du au reveil répétitif ( prog du lundi au vendredi ) mais depuis la MAJ probleme résolu
ce matin 2011 mes deux réveil non pas sonné
j'ai fait un essai marche toujours pas
mon pere ac son iphone 4 de meme 
moi j'ai un 3GS

encore un bug de l'horloge ????

du coup j'ai loupé mon train a 6H00 du mat !!!! et j'ai du payer un autre billet


grosse merde quoi !


----------



## Camille06 (1 Janvier 2011)

J'ai le même problème! j'espère qu'il sera vite résolu mon concours est dans 3j ! (médecine)


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Janvier 2011)

Même problème sur iphone 3G en mode réveil... solution provisoire mettre une récurrence  et là il sonne  ( du moins dans mon cas avec un 3G )


----------



## Camille06 (1 Janvier 2011)

Mercii ce n'est peut être pas la meilleure solution mais au moins ça dépanne !!


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Janvier 2011)

fait un essai avant, moi j'ai un 3G si tu as un autre modèle le problème peu être différent 
C'est le bug de 2011


----------



## Camille06 (1 Janvier 2011)

ça marche et j'ai un 3G aussi c'est peut être pour ça x)


----------



## olivier95800 (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et Bonne Année

Idem pour moi, pas de réveil ce matin 
Quelle honte !!!
Solution provisoire : Récurrence "Tous les jours"

Olivier


----------



## stoof0130 (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous...

J'ai effectivement rencontré le même problème, et la solution des "récurrences" semble fonctionner...

Est ce que quelqu'un sait, étant ce problème, quand apple va mettre une nouvelle mise à jour??


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Ça devrait être réglé demain. 


> Décidément, Apple semble avoir oublié de tester certains cas de figure pourtant évidents sous iOS. Après le bug des alarmes récurrentes au passage à l'heure d'été, la nouvelle année semble avoir été fatale aux alarmes non répétées automatiquement au passage de la nouvelle année.
> Heureusement, le bug semble vouloir se régler de lui même le 3 janvier prochain. En attendant, si vous souhaitez vous faire réveiller, il vous faudra... programmer une alarme récurrente, ces dernières n'étant pas touchées par le bug.
> [MàJ] Apple a reconnu le problème, s'en excuse et demande aux personnes de programmer leur alarme en récurrence jusqu'à demain, moment où tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre sans correctif logiciel.
> Il serait quand même temps que les ingénieurs chargés de cette partie TRIVIALE du code le revoient de fond en comble histoire de rassurer ceux qui utilisent l'iPhone comme alarme. Nous trouvons proprement inacceptable qu'ils en soient incapables.
> source MB via Google.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour l'infos, je vais comme même mettre en récurrent demain au cas ou


----------



## Achille (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques heures l'alarme du réveil fonctionne de nouveau.
Par contre le réglage automatique de l'heure dysfonctionne : retard de plusieurs minutes.
Il faut passer en manuel.
Solution ?
Salut à tous


----------



## Brunia11 (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, même problème pour moi et moncopain ce matin. 
Faute de sonnerie pour nos réveils, nous sommes arrivés en retard au travail.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------

CA RE-FONCTIONNE
je vien de tester le réveil a l'instant et ça fonctionne sans aucun problème


----------

